# Iglesia de Fátima en Miraflores - LIMA - PERÚ



## Miraflorino (Nov 23, 2007)

Esta Iglesia es super especial para mi,puesto que mi casa está dentro de la jurisdiccíon de la Parroquia. 
Para leer sobre la Parroquia hagan click en :
http://www.parroquiafatima.org 
Lía,Claudia y en la WWW me ayudaron para recopilar las fotos de ésta hermosa Iglesia... se siente una inmensa Paz sobretodo en las mañanitas cuando uno entra un ratito a meditar...


----------



## skyperu34 (May 25, 2003)

Interesante ! Me gusta el interior con sus vigas expuestas arqueadas...


----------



## nekun20 (Feb 6, 2007)

que linda la iglesia , buen detalle la estatua de la virgen allá arriba...


----------



## El Bajopontino (Feb 17, 2005)

Para ser moderna es muy bonita.


----------



## Inkandrew9 (Jul 11, 2007)

Bonita iglesia, pero ese arco solo en la fachada no me gusta mucho, como que con un poquito mas de decoración se vería bakan. Salu2 Miraflorino!!


----------



## Miraflorino (Nov 23, 2007)

*Curiosamente...*

esa sobriedad en su decoración inspira mucha Paz dentro de la Iglesia...los colores claros,el ambiente a media luz.... vayan y podrán comprobar que inunda de una Paz Interior estar allí dentro unos pocos minutos... 


Inkandrew9 said:


> Bonita iglesia, pero ese arco solo en la fachada no me gusta mucho, como que con un poquito mas de decoración se vería bakan. Salu2 Miraflorino!!


----------



## Seth (Jan 10, 2008)

Uhmm no.. esas tejas, los colores, no me gusta.


----------



## Inkandrew9 (Jul 11, 2007)

Miraflorino said:


> esa sobriedad en su decoración inspira mucha Paz dentro de la Iglesia...los colores claros,el ambiente a media luz.... vayan y podrán comprobar que inunda de una Paz Interior estar allí dentro unos pocos minutos...


Mmmm puede que sip, pero buehh ya esta hecha .. que se va hacer ..jajaja mentira Salu2 Miraflorino!!


----------



## roberto_vp (Feb 8, 2008)

bueno a mi si me gusta como se ve, ademas de que los alrededores son excelentes, que mas se puede pedir saliendo de la iglesia que encontrar un parque bien grande y todavia con vista al mar..


----------



## -Tanatos (Jun 6, 2007)

si esa iglesia me gusta

és tan bonica i fa un bon escenari amb els edificis i el parc


----------



## MiguelKNA (Nov 10, 2007)

Muy lindas imágenes, para mi es la iglesia moderna más hermosa de del Pacífico Sur Sudamericano


----------



## dra.naths (Feb 16, 2007)

buena recopilacion Miraflorino.. no conocia la iglesia por dentro.. solo por fuera pq esta a unos pasos del CMP  jeje


----------



## Lia_01 (Mar 4, 2007)

Es bonita pero no me llega a gustar del todo, no sé qué estilo es.


----------



## Azzurro (Jan 18, 2008)

Me gustan los árboles del parque XD


----------



## Miraflorino (Nov 23, 2007)

*Más fotos*


----------



## varayoc1967 (Mar 31, 2009)

Mis padres se casaron en esta iglesia en Abril de 1966 y mis hermanos y yo fuimos bautizados alli. Me trae muchos recuerdos ver estas fotos. Las veces que recogi monedas del padrino Cebo cuando habia algun bautizo familiar...


----------



## El Bajopontino (Feb 17, 2005)

Verdad, el padrino cebo, a mi me bautizaron a los 8 años y recuerdo a mi padrino lanzando monedas, y todos los niños avalanzándose a recogerlas, que bonito, me pregunto si seguirá esa costumbre.


----------



## juanchristian (Jun 25, 2008)

Es hermosa.


----------

